# Floriferousness question



## AdamD (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a question about flower quality awards. When judging floriferousness, will flowers and buds be held in the same regard? That is to say, i.e. if all measumrements, colors, stems, etc... were the same, would a roth with 3 flowers and 2 buds on an inflorescence score the same as a roth with 4 flowers and 1 bud on an iflorescence? Or do flowers and buds presented at time of judging weigh different amounts? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2014)

AOS judging is based on blooms, except cultural awards. 4 blooms beats 3 blooms.


----------



## carrilloenglish (Apr 14, 2014)

Open flowers carry much more weight because the judging team gets to evaluate the arrangement of the inflorescence. While five flowers is still five flowers, regardless of their of development, a inflorescence with three open flowers and two buds that is comparable to an inflorescence with all five flowers open will usually be passed on. There is a visual impact to all flowers being open that can't be denied. But again, different situations and different judging events (and what's being pulled/evaluated & scored) can all effect an outcome.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you both for weighing in. That is what I imagined the response would be.


----------

